# [Conseil] Achat d'un PC.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, mon mère est revenue à la charge pour avoir mon PC.

Alors, j'ai été me faire une soumission :

-Intel CORE2 Duo 2 EE6600 2.4 Ghz Socket 775 FSB1066 cache L2 4 Mo

(http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00040071.html)

-Board Asus P5B Deluxe Chipset P965 (ICH8)

JMicron® JMB363 PATA and SATA controller

Marvell® PCI-E and PCI Gigabit LAN controllers

avec Intel HID 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC

(http://ca.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1295&modelmenu=2)

-2x Dual Kit DDR 667 Mhz OCZ 4 Gig au total.

-Disque Dur WD 320 Gig SATA2 16 Meg Cache

-Carte Vidéo Asus EN8800 GTX 768 Meg RAM DDR 3  PCI-Express

(http://ca.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=442&model=1454&modelmenu=1)

-Carte réseau D-Link DFE-538Tx

-Lecteur DVD LG 16 Noir

-Graveur DVD Pionner DVR-112 18x

-Power supply Antec 550w NEO HE

(http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/260/comparatif-de-26-alimentations/page10.php)

-Matrix VX VD3000SWA Silver/Black Aluminum Mid-Size Tower

(http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=905)

-Clavier oem

-Souris Logitech optique noir

-Ecran LCD 19 '' Samsung 931C noir

(http://www.clubic.com/actualite-65655-samsung-lcd-syncmaster-931c.html)

-Speaker Altec-Lansing Vs4221

(http://www.alteclansing.com/product_details.asp?pID=VS4221)

-Windows Vista Home Premium FR OEM(À cause de ma blonde)

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

Au fait,j'ai peur un peu....il y a un maudit Jmicron dans le décor...Est-ce que le minimal CD 2007.0 va contenir un driver qui fonctionne pour ce type de board ?

Et pour la carte de son HID de intel ? ICH8 est-ce que ça fonctionne bien sous Gentoo, moi j'ai un ICH5 et ça fonctionne nickel..

Merci de m'aider dans tout ça.

----------

## kwenspc

Tout me semble correct à part l'alimentation. Les alimentations Antec sont loin d'être des modèles de qualités (les critiques sur ldlc sont loin d'être élogieuse, surtout pour le prix payés). Ils sont très bon en boitier par contre (je viens d'acheter l'Antec P180B, ça tue: ultra silencieux, très spacieux, ultra pratique etc...). 

Regarde plutôt dû côté de la marque BeQuiet -> http://www.pcextreme-fr.com/index.php?page=articles/hardware/BeQuiet_StraightPower.php

(c'est aussi ce que j'ai pris pour alimenter ma tour). Il y a aussi Fortron et Akasa (qui font de très bonne alim et pas trop cher en plus)

Je te conseille vivement de reconsidérer l'alimentation et peut-être même le boitier. Un boitier Antec ça peut être vraiment mieux (et pour tes oreilles et pour le système). Tu as l'air d'avoir un bon budget donc ce serait dommage de mégoter là dessus  :Wink: 

(bon ça n'engage que moi: mais les alims "fluos" tout comme les boitier "hype" c'est jamais un gage de qualité évidente, et bien souvent c'est le contraire même)

Le JMicron et le Marvell sont des chipset pris en compte par Gentoo, pas de soucis là dessus (j'ai pris la Gigabyte GA-965P-S3 qui possède aussi ce type de chipset réseau et sata en plus de l'ich8 : aucun soucis. )

La carte son intel...bah écoute ça "marche" oui mais ça n'atteindra jamais la qualité qu'on peut avoir avec en carte son en carte fille (pci), perso je préfère garder ma SB Live Player (si si!) plutôt que t'utiliser cette carte son intégré qui souffrira forcément de parasitage et compagnie. Fin si ça te suffit ça va.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tout me semble correct à part l'alimentation. Les alimentations Antec sont loin d'être des modèles de qualités (les critiques sur ldlc sont loin d'être élogieuse, surtout pour le prix payés). Ils sont très bon en boitier par contre (je viens d'acheter l'Antec P180B, ça tue: ultra silencieux, très spacieux, ultra pratique etc...). 
> 
> Regarde plutôt dû côté de la marque BeQuiet -> http://www.pcextreme-fr.com/index.php?page=articles/hardware/BeQuiet_StraightPower.php
> 
> (c'est aussi ce que j'ai pris pour alimenter ma tour). Il y a aussi Fortron et Akasa (qui font de très bonne alim et pas trop cher en plus)
> ...

 

J'ai plusieurs alimentations Antec et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec, j'en suis même très content, donc pour moi c'est une marque d'alims que je conseillerais.

Pour les boitiers je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi les Antec sont vraiment le top, j'ai un P150 et côté finition, silence, il n'y a rien à dire, c'est du tout bon.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai plusieurs alimentations Antec et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec, j'en suis même très content, donc pour moi c'est une marque d'alims que je conseillerais.
> 
> 

 

En fait c'est surtout le rapport "qualité/prix" dans les alims Antec qui est criticable. Il n'y a que les NeoHe qui soit à peu près potable mais leur prix est sur-dimenssioné pour le produit. Pour la même puissance on trouve très facilement beaucoup mieux (meilleur intégration, silence, refroidissement) et pour moins cher ou à prix égale. Bref, pour moi Antec ce sont les boitiers, pas les alims. Pour ces dernières je préfère prendre une marque dédié à ce type de produit et qui le maîtrise très bien .

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> -Windows Vista Home Premium FR OEM(À cause de ma blonde) 

 

 :Laughing:  L'enfoiré, mettre cela sur le dos de sa copine. Nan mais tu vas nous faire croire ça à nous!   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : pour le JMICRON, va faire un tour sur kernel newbies, il y a des infos sur le 2.6.20 et le JMICRON.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 MickTux, c'est abusé  :Laughing: 

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire? ma brune à moi n'a eu le choix qu'entre linux et linux (gentoo pour être plus précis). point final. C'est leur rendre service que de les obliger à passer à linux en plus, elles devraient nous en être reconnaissant  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Au fait,j'ai peur un peu....il y a un maudit Jmicron dans le décor...Est-ce que le minimal CD 2007.0 va contenir un driver qui fonctionne pour ce type de board

 

salut,

Oui je pense quand meme qu'il sera supporté mais ce n'est toujours pas le cas.J'ai du faire mon installation avec  ce livecd .Une fois booté c'est comme d'hab.

Le processeur 'y a rien a redire , c'est de la bombe, les sondes internes sont supportés par le dernier lm_sensors et un petit patch ,

La carte mere est super egalement , y'a juste le chipset audio qui "craque" sous windows, surement a cause des drivers car pas mal de monde critique le chipset mais je n'ai rien sous linux.

+

PS: ah , et le deuxieme port lan n'est toujours pas supporté, 'fin je crois , je n'ai besoin que d'un seul pour l'instant donc je n'ai pas approfondi.

----------

## Nah

Tu peux aussi regarder du coté des Seasonic S12/M12. 

Très performante et silencieuse.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> Depuis ces tests, nous navons trouvé aucun bloc capable de les concurrencer si ce nest peut-être les Antec Neo HE qui semblent cependant souffrir dun problème de fiabilité.

 

 :Razz:   donc Antec NeoHE --> pas top.

----------

## anigel

En attendant la 2007.0 (qui devrait effectivement régler les soucis avec les nouveaux chips PATA), tu peux jeter un oeil ici, la démarche pour installer Gentoo sur ce type de carte mère est expliqué (oui, moi aussi j'ai eu affire à ce souci mineur  :Laughing: ).

Concernant le choix du boîtier et de l'alim, je suis à la fois d'accord et pas d'accord du tout avec ce vient d'être dit : oui, le choix de l'alim est primordial dans une config. En revanche, je me sers depuis un bon moment déjà chez Antec, et honnêtement, mis à part sur les Sonata II, qui ont été livré pendant un temps avec une alim foireuse, je n'ai jamais eu de souci. Ceci étant dit, les Seasonic pré-citées sont également de bonnnes alims. Fortron se défend bien aussi. En règle générale, pour le choix de l'alim, un gage de qualité est le rendement : au-dessus de 80%, moins de bruit, plus de puissance, moins de chaleur dissipée. Mais on tape tout de suite dans les 80.

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi je m'était acheter une config qui resemble en septembre et je suis tout a fait d'accord sur les conseil pour ton boitier. J'ai un P150, un vrai délice ..

Il ne fait vraiment aucun bruit, en plus l'alim est génial car tu peu enlever les cable qui te serve a rien. 

Comme carte mère j'ai un Gygabite JeSaisPlusQuoi-DS3 et franchement elle est bien aussi. Mais en septembre quand j'ai installer ma gentoo, le chipset JMicron marchait pas top, donc j'ai du me faire un système 32 bit et depuis j'ai pas voulu totu recompiler. Sinon quoi qu'il en soit, une gentoo avec un C2D c'est que du bonheur.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

@zeuss1414: j'ai acheté la meme cm. Pourquoi tu as du rester en 32 bits à cause du chip JMicron? Parce qu'il y a 2 ports sata suelement géré par ce chip, les autres sont sur l'ICH8 non? je suis interessé là

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour ces conseils, je vous redonne des news  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pour le fun,est-ce que quelqu'un qui a un E6600 peut compiler thunderbird et lancer genlop pour comparer  :Smile: 

```

gentootux ~ # genlop -it mozilla-thunderbird

 * mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

     Fri May 27 23:01:45 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.2

       merge time: 43 minutes and 40 seconds.

     Sat May 28 02:36:53 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.2

       merge time: 16 minutes and 47 seconds.

     Tue Jul 19 12:01:06 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.5

       merge time: 40 minutes and 11 seconds.

     Mon Jul 25 10:24:12 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.6-r2

       merge time: 41 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Sun Sep 25 09:26:10 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.6-r2

       merge time: 40 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Sat Oct 15 17:57:11 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.7

       merge time: 42 minutes and 4 seconds.

     Wed Dec 21 22:28:05 2005 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.7

       merge time: 40 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Mon May  1 17:19:22 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.8

       merge time: 40 minutes and 55 seconds.

     Sun Jun  4 08:51:30 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.4

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 5 seconds.

     Sun Aug  6 21:57:48 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.5

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 55 seconds.

     Sun Sep 10 15:48:54 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.5

       merge time: 1 hour, 31 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Mon Sep 11 07:56:53 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.5

       merge time: 32 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Sat Sep 30 00:46:39 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7

       merge time: 49 minutes and 22 seconds.

     Fri Nov 10 13:04:02 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.8

       merge time: 15 minutes and 25 seconds.

     Thu Dec 21 17:38:57 2006 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.9

       merge time: 1 hour, 6 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Sat Mar 10 01:33:19 2007 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.10

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 18 seconds.

   Total builds: 16

   Global build time: 12 hours, 34 minutes and 31 seconds.

   Average merge time: 47 minutes and 9 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.10

   Install date: Sat Mar 10 01:33:19 2007

   USE="ldap crypt"

   CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -Wno-return-type -w -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions" 

```

----------

## ryo-san

```

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

     Fri Mar 16 16:55:48 2007 >>> mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.10

       merge time: 26 minutes and 39 seconds.

   Total builds: 1

   Global build time: 26 minutes and 39 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.10

   Install date: Fri Mar 16 16:55:48 2007

   USE="ldap crypt"

   CFLAGS="-march=nocona -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions"

```

avec un E6400, merci intel  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

2x plus vite que mon ordi  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   -Windows Vista Home Premium FR OEM(À cause de ma blonde)  
> 
>  L'enfoiré, mettre cela sur le dos de sa copine. Nan mais tu vas nous faire croire ça à nous!  
> 
> EDIT : pour le JMICRON, va faire un tour sur kernel newbies, il y a des infos sur le 2.6.20 et le JMICRON.

 

Ben non, c'était juste pour savoir si une personne a pris le temps de lire mon post au complet.

Avec une GTX8800,je pense pas juste installer Beryl 0.2.0, je vais jouer pas mal sur Vista  :Smile: 

Battlefiled,NFSC,Half-Life 2,NHL2007,bref plein de petits jeux pas très gourmand  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Avec une GTX8800,je pense pas juste installer Beryl 0.2.0, je vais jouer pas mal sur Vista 
> 
> Battlefiled,NFSC,Half-Life 2,NHL2007,bref plein de petits jeux pas très gourmand 

 

Si tu tiens absoluement à gacher de l'espace disque avec Windows, prend plutôt XP que Vista, ça laissera des ressources pour tes jeux  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est certain,mais présentement j'ai un 160 gig et j'ai toujours 10-15 gig de libre, alors 320 Gig, ça va être en masse dans mon cas  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> C'est certain,mais présentement j'ai un 160 gig et j'ai toujours 10-15 gig de libre, alors 320 Gig, ça va être en masse dans mon cas 

 

Nan mais avoues seulement que t'as envie d'avoir les "bô" (y a rien de beau là dedans hein) chtit neffets bonbons de vistargl.  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je rapelle que le Vista est pour "la blonde"   :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @zeuss1414: j'ai acheté la meme cm. Pourquoi tu as du rester en 32 bits à cause du chip JMicron? Parce qu'il y a 2 ports sata suelement géré par ce chip, les autres sont sur l'ICH8 non? je suis interessé là

 

Ben je me rapelle plus trop ca fait un ptit moment déja mais je me rapelle que j'avais du choisr en 64 bit ou SATA.

----------

## d2_racing

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je rapelle que le Vista est pour "la blonde"  

 

Oh que oui, moi pourvu que je puisse installer mes jeux,le reste je m'en fou  :Smile: 

De plus, pour ne pas administrer ce Windows, je vais me prendre un Acronis True Image lorsque je vais avoir finit de l'installer.Alors quand il va y avoir un problème,spyware,virus ou whatever, je restore le True Image et ma blonde va être heureuse et moi aussi,car je vais pouvoir faire autre chose que de réinstaller Vista  :Smile: 

La carte vidéo elle est vraiment hot ça l'air, 768 Meg de Ram ça commence à faire disons:)

----------

## kwenspc

Faut être hard-core gamer fou du détail pour une carte pareil, j'ose même pas aller voir le prix! veinard de pouvoir s'achter une bécane pareil (j'enfonce donc le clou: achetez toi un top boitier ultra silencieux de chez Antec!)  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Donc alors tu n'attends pas la 8900 qui sort cet été?

La "même en mieux", qui chauffe moins, consomme moins, et est plus rapide pour un prix identique?   :Twisted Evil: 

[Troll spotted!]

Naan, c'est juste qu'une 8900 on gagne en puissance/watt, donc çà irait quand même 'achement mieux avec un C2D   :Twisted Evil:  )

Perso je vais essayer de tenir le coup jusque là, mais c'est pas gagné, parce que depuis que j'ai vu un écran 22" en vrai, mon dual screen de 15" me pique les yeux  :Very Happy: . Sans compter ma 9800 pro, qui va tirer méchamment la tronche en 1680 x 1050, sur du Dawn of War...

----------

## kwenspc

Ah ces joueurs...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un peut poster son /etc/make.conf, car j'aimerais voir si vous avez ajouté des use flag pour activé des options pour ce processeur.

Par exemple, le use sse ou mmx etc...

----------

## Temet

Je ne l'ai pas sous la main mais je l'avais posté sur alionet y a quelques mois, il est un peu modifié maintenant (quelques use flags, ALSA_CARDS,...)

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cups dbus divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread encode ethereal foomaticdb ffmpeg gif gimpprint gd gtk gtk2 hal imagemagick javascript jpeg joystick kde kdexdeltas mad matroska md5sum mikmod mime mmx mng mozilla mp3 motif mpeg msn musicbrainz mysql ncurses net nfs nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam_console pcmcia perl pdf pdflib php pmu png ppds print posix python real qt qt3 qt4 quicktime ruby sdl smp spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 svg tetex theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis win32codecs X xcomposite xine xml xosd xv xvid -gnome -gstreamer -ipv6 -lm_sensors -xmms"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse synaptics"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

le march à prescott? c'est "vieux" ça. Pour les C2D c'est pas "nocona" plutôt?

Ah nan ok cf --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo.2FQuad_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.2C_Kentsfield.29_and_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx_.28Woodcrest.2C_Clovertown.29

"prescott" si on reste en 32bits et "nocona" en 64bits.

d2_racing: tu prends 32 ou 64 bits?

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense utiliser le 32 bits et quand on va avoir la nouvelle version de GCC, je vais prend le march pour le dual core  :Smile: 

----------

## Nah

Apparement on peux aussi utiliser "nocona" pour un environmement 32 bits.

Quelqu'un a essayer ? 

 *Quote:*   

> Intel officially recommend 'nocona' for 32 bit as well... intel recommend.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Apple's gcc 4.0 used to build Mac OS X 10.4 for intel core and core 2 CPUs defaults to -march=nocona for both 32 bit and 64 bit

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Wééé, le débat du march qui se relance en fourbe ^^

Pour le nocona même en 32 bits, je ne savais pas. Tu peux citer ta source STP (lien, etc)?

----------

## Nah

Sur le wiki : Safe Cflags  Intel Core 2...

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah ben si ils modifient le wiki sans mon accord aussi ... ^^

Merci.

--

edit: ceci étant, on n'a pas la source du gars qui a fait la remarque sur le Wiki...

----------

